# plowing on christmas



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

so detroit is suppose to get snow christmas eve and christmas day, so how much extra should i get? and iam guessing most banks and toys r us dont open on christmas day so is it ok to open presnts from santa (new mowrr maybe)  and then plow???


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

I noticed we've got some in the forcast for Christmas eve/day too. It's a long way off for them to make anything more than a guess at the weather that far off, but if it comes down to it I might make an early morning run to hit some more important places, then head home for the kids. Finish up after lunch maybe? Depends a lot on how much and when too.


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

As a sub I would hope to see a Christmas bonus. I wouldn't charge an account extra though.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

99 Percent of commercial accounts will not say a word about servicing later than normal on chistmass, most are closed anyway as you said.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

my accounts are all priced but ya i also sub.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I have 2 sets of condos. So I guess no time fof family for me. Last year they where callin me to get snow off so there family could park. But hey its the territory like said above. I don't charge any extra but I do pay my guys a bit more.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

most are closed, so u can do your christmas and head out, we let them know ahead of time that we will be charging plow and a half, has only happened 2x and never had a complaint. Most will just say get to it when u get to it as long as clear for the day after we dont care. Some will ask to clear fire and exits???but most dont really care, they are dreming about thier gifts!!


----------



## Enthalpy (Dec 17, 2009)

I am working Christmas and will get stat pay + time 1/2 for the whole day with double time after 8 and quad time after 12.

Hello sixteen hour day.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Enthalpy;910793 said:


> I am working Christmas and will get stat pay + time 1/2 for the whole day with double time after 8 and quad time after 12.
> 
> Hello sixteen hour day.


Niiccee....


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

The company I work for doesnt pay anything extra and also doesnt charge extra. Most place we are able to do later on, but having hospitals on our account list doesn't allow for that. Most of the time we will rotate people through there so everybody gets time at home while still keeping the hospitals serviced.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

fairrpe86;910807 said:


> The company I work for doesnt pay anything extra and also doesnt charge extra.


Same goes here. Selective plowings and saltings would need to take place, so I can get selective on who will actually do the work. I don't want to ruin Christmas for those with small children or big plans, so I will offer the work to empty nesters, single people with no real plans, etc.

Everyone realizes what they signed up for (or at least should)....it's not like we get to pick and choose when or how often we work.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

TCLA;910858 said:


> Everyone realizes what they signed up for (or at least should)....it's not like we get to pick and choose when or how often we work.


Exactly, no extra billing or pay, its part of the job.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My kids hope it snows on Christmas so they can go plowing with me.As though they don't go enough as it is!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its the nature of the business. Like someone said before, its a long way out for them to predict a solid forecast (if there is such a thing). The only ones I need to keep open is a State facility and the rest can wait til late morning. It also depends on how much snow there is I guess.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We will be out plowing if needed. I have an assit living center and a TGI fridays both are open on christmas. After presents my snow monsters (ages 2,4 and 6) are always ready to plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

My contracts state there is a 30% surcharge for services Christmas day and the customer has to initial it. I have never heard a complaint. But then we've never had to plow on Christmas day.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Plowing? In-laws in house?Plowing? In-laws in house? Plowing? In-laws in house?


I'd fricken" plow for free on christmas day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We dont get anything extra. I dont ever recall having to plow on christmas? We have however, plowed on many a new years eve and a couple thanksgivings. It loves to snow on NYE in new england?


----------



## danm yankee (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope it doesnt snow on christmas day,but if it does i will be out plowing.All my accounts are seasonal and my contract doesnt include any additional billing/charges for plowing on christmas,new years etc.Gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

As stated, it's part of the business that we are in. If you have something that can wait, then it will wait. If you have somehting that demands service (hospitals, etc.), then you're going to plow. I am municipal so we go....no matter what. I do try and do something for the guys if we plow x-mas eve or day, but they all realize that it is part of our job and our responsibility to be out there.....


----------



## stumpslawncare (Dec 19, 2006)

Christmas is like any other plow day as far as price. I will not charge extra to an existing account. Now if it is an emergency call you can bet they will be paying for it.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I hate when it snows on the holidays. 
Holidays are meant to be spent with the family.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;910858 said:


> Same goes here. Selective plowings and saltings would need to take place, so I can get selective on who will actually do the work. I don't want to ruin Christmas for those with small children or big plans, so I will offer the work to empty nesters, single people with no real plans, etc.
> 
> Everyone realizes what they signed up for (or at least should)....it's not like we get to pick and choose when or how often we work.


SCREW the kids..I need MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

tinffx;910719 said:


> As a sub I would hope to see a Christmas bonus. I wouldn't charge an account extra though.


HA HA HA......as a sub you would be better off slamming your dink in a door than wish for a bonus for regular work. I've never seen one in 10 years.

IMO.....we plow snow.....it's a 24/7 job......always has been.....deal with it...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

basher;910883 said:


> My contracts state there is a 30% surcharge for services Christmas day and the customer has to initial it. I have never heard a complaint. But then we've never had to plow on Christmas day.


We plowed 2003 christmas (i think year is right) only did condo's, hotels, apartments and residencial


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Dissociative;910978 said:


> HA HA HA......as a sub you would be better off slamming your dink in a door than wish for a bonus for regular work. I've never seen one in 10 years.
> 
> IMO.....we plow snow.....it's a 24/7 job......always has been.....deal with it...


Exactly, quick and to the point. Dont want the responsibility, dont plow...life would be grand if we got everything the way we wanted it LOL!!!

Be proactive, pick up the phone and make calls to see which of your accounts will be open Eve and Day, times they expect to open/close and then readjust your game plan using this information...sitting there thinking the worst wont get you anywhere. We're lucky we have only 1- 24/7 gas station that gets plowed every inch, other than that the rest can wait, so IF we end up having to plow i'll make sure they're clean before they open for business the next business day...if they had to be open for eve/day then we'd do what we have to do, and obviously there's no bonus...if you dont wanna do it, i'll call any number of guys willing to, i dont care who i pay so long as they get the job done professionally, and right now, there's plenty of guys WANTING to work due to the economy so just be thankful if you get a call to go out.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
If it snows on xmas day or xmas eve we will plow the residential and anything that is open. If they are not open then they will get plowed sometime before they open the next day. I do have a church that has a xmas eve service.

Regards Mike


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Why should Christmas be any different than any other day? Know your route and what you have to attend to immediately and what you can hold off for later. Why the extra charges? Why not charge extra for New Year's or Presidents Day? Charging extra for certain days is a lot like saying we're 24/7 but unavailable on occasion. WTF?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

YardMedic;911162 said:


> Why should Christmas be any different than any other day? Know your route and what you have to attend to immediately and what you can hold off for later. Why the extra charges? Why not charge extra for New Year's or Presidents Day? Charging extra for certain days is a lot like saying we're 24/7 but unavailable on occasion. WTF?


My thoughts exactly. You can of course use some discretion with some accounts, but not much. Bank drive throughs need to be open, convenience stores are open, hospitals are open, etc, etc, And many resis are either having company, or going out.

As for charging extra, if you have it in your contract like basher does, then OK. Otherwise no.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just about every store will be open day after Christmas .......RETURNS and end of Season close outs .... It will be NUTS out there......


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we plowed all day christmas eve last year, until about 9 at night, it was depressing, but oh well, its the nature of the beast, we will plow christmas eve and christmas if we have to, and the long range forecast is looking like both, can't wait to see how many guys cry about working.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

iam still a junior in high school and this is my last christmas as a kid


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

ajslands;911267 said:


> iam still a junior in high school and this is my last christmas as a kid


do you still believe in santa too? :laughing:

Either, you're in business or you're not. There is no sort-of in business any more. my guys know that if it snows we've got to work (we're virtually 100% residential). We may try to get by on a skeleton crew, but its still got to get done.

We plowed nye last year, think that was the fastest the guys ever plowed/shoveled for the whole year too.  we wrapped up @ 10pm and everyone went their seperate ways, I didn't get my party til 12:45am so we celebrated on central time last year.

I'm hosting a NYE party this year so I expect some snow...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

iam in bussiness but iam mostly commercial with a few residentials. so does toys r us open on christmas day, and how bout aldi's, michels, and the others are apts and banks


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

depending on when the snow hits i got a go get together with the family so might be an even later night plowing. I dont charge extra but i am open for tips lol


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Business is business. Yeah it sucks. But how many times does it snow on Christmas, once every 10 years or so. Come on. We are contracted and paid to plow no matter what day or hour it is. This is the nature of the beast. Look at it this way...................do Dr's, police, firefighters, emt's get a special day off, NO, NO, NO!! Wouldn't be too much fun if someone was having a baby or heart attack or something and all these people said, "Oh, well it's christmas, I don't work today, call me tomorrow."


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Man up people.....do your job and stop whining about it


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Enthalpy;910793 said:


> I am working Christmas and will get stat pay + time 1/2 for the whole day with double time after 8 and quad time after 12.
> 
> Hello sixteen hour day.


:crying::crying:


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

If you have a route like mine (5-6 hours) I'd just get up early and get them all done so people don't have to worry about it. 2 years ago we had a little bit of snow on Christmas morning and I went out to do all my accounts. I've never gotten so many Christmas cookies and boxes of candy in my life...


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Randy Scott;910933 said:


> Plowing? In-laws in house?Plowing? In-laws in house? Plowing? In-laws in house?
> 
> I'd fricken" plow for free on christmas day!!!!!!!!!!!!


Couldn't have said it better myself!!!


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

In 2004 we plowed for 5 days straight. We took time to go to church with family and went back to work. You don't like it find something else to do. It's all about customer service for my company. 

James


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Last year we were out plowing on Christmas Eve. My workers wanted a little extra. I gave them some extra. They deserved it though. As far as charging extra, I think that Christmas just kinda comes with the territory of plowing snow. Kinda like 4th of July in summer, but you can plan around that.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like we'll be out this year on christmas eve also, at least according to the current forecast.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

our region too...heard we're gonna get a dandy


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

It's just another day. If it's an over night snowfall I'll knock out my handfull of residentials in the morning. Most of my commercials are industrial tye places that won't be open crhistmas eve or day. I have only once commercial that _might_ be open Christmas day. I;m guessing they are not, but will check for sure.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

for better or worse, when it comes to Christmas, we only go out to residences if it is a decent snowfall, over 2 inches, if it is less and people can get around then it can wait. if the snow keeps going, we well start in the afternoon. othewise, we get a earlly start Christmas evening and get all places open by 6am for the boxing day rush. luckily this year i don't think we have much to worry about, it is suppose to snow on tuesday and then clear for a while


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

our gas stations and the holiday inn are the only places open on christmas. all the shopping centers are closed


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

when is the best time to sleep cuz i want santa to come and give me presents. and he wont come if iam awake. i wonder if he delivers to trucks like if iam sleeping in my truck. maybe just slip thru the radiator or the exsaust


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ajslands;914116 said:


> when is the best time to sleep cuz i want santa to come and give me presents. and he wont come if iam awake. i wonder if he delivers to trucks like if iam sleeping in my truck. maybe just slip thru the radiator or the exsaust


maybe he can loan you a few elves to help with sidewalks lol :laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

or maybe i could get miss. clause to help me pumpkin:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ajslands;914133 said:


> or maybe i could get miss. clause to help me pumpkin:


mrs. claus


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

so do you plow on new years eve too and miss the new decade as long as your not drunk


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

unfortunately ya. all of our open regular time on new years day. i havent actually celebrated new years in three years


----------



## Casch112 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to plow on Chistmas (24th) like on normal work days before 7 a.m., at 25th and 26th like sundays from 8a.m. till 8 p.m. if needed. 
My contracts includes these days. The same on Dec. 31st / New Years Day.
(the towns says it in their street cleaning laws.)


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

It's just another day...traffic is usually light so that makes it nice.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like many of us may be plowing on Christmas this year.....


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Enthalpy;910793 said:


> I am working Christmas and will get stat pay + time 1/2 for the whole day with double time after 8 and quad time after 12.
> 
> Hello sixteen hour day.


So you are planning to milk the taxpayers on purpose is what it sounds like you are saying.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Where I used to work it was simple. Guys with young kids got Christmas off, Guys without got new years off. Everyone just worked a bit longer and picked up the slack. 

Now, It snows, I work, Simple as that.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EcoGreen Serv;914781 said:


> Where I used to work it was simple. Guys with young kids got Christmas off, Guys without got new years off. Everyone just worked a bit longer and picked up the slack.
> 
> Now, It snows, I work, Simple as that.


Do you miss working at Burger King?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Enthalpy;910793 said:


> I am working Christmas and will get stat pay + time 1/2 for the whole day with double time after 8 and quad time after 12.
> 
> Hello sixteen hour day.


 you sound like one of those god damn union workers. I won't even get into my opinion on unions.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

another day another dallor. people ***** about not having work. then they ***** if they have to work n christmas or new years. the work has to get done and if your in the buissness then you have to compleate the work you signed up for.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Looks like we will be plowing Christmas this year, just hoping my sidewalks guys can make it out and not say "oh its Christmas I have plans" yeah well we all do. We do plenty of condo's and apts and those gotta be done by Christmas morning. Going to be a Christmas not to forget but its the nature of the beast as someone said earlier. 
We can all look back on this and say it was $$$!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Enthalpy;910793 said:


> I am working Christmas and will get stat pay + time 1/2 for the whole day with double time after 8 and quad time after 12.
> 
> Hello sixteen hour day.


I hope that is in their truck, labor only. I'm with you up to double time. No need for quad time.



JDiepstra;914776 said:


> So you are planning to milk the taxpayers on purpose is what it sounds like you are saying.


I'll agree with you on this :salute:



merrimacmill;914801 said:


> you sound like one of those union workers. I won't even get into my opinion on unions.


But why not? It's so much fun.......:laughing:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i cant stand union workers but thats a story for another day


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

the new boss 92;914816 said:


> another day another dallor. people ***** about not having work. then they ***** if they have to work n christmas or new years. the work has to get done and if your in the buissness then you have to compleate the work you signed up for.


Excellent point....However if you like your guys you probally should throw them a bone & give em time & half for christmas day...But someone charging customers extra for plowing on a holiday is rediculous


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

my contracts and mother nature tell me when i work If contract says plow at 2" then i go out unless they are closed its part of the job suck it up and get it done feeling sorry for yourself just makes it harder to deal with.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

so how bout plowing christmas eve, does santa deliver to moving vehicles


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

All mine are residentials, so if it snows on any holiday (including my b-day), I have to be there. Sorry to say, but snow comes before my family.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Harleychvy;915534 said:


> All mine are residentials, so if it snows on any holiday (including my b-day), I have to be there. Sorry to say, but snow comes before my family.


But does it REALLY come before family...since your making money to PROVIDE for the family it's no different than folks who have to work at a time card punching job on the holidays....responsibilites...as adults we all have thempayup


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Its one of those grey areas lots of salt and calcuim load it on the night before and pray for the best , When you got a full belly head out to finish. Sometimes you just gotta bite the bullet and waste a little salt.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

IHI;915555 said:


> But does it REALLY come before family...since your making money to PROVIDE for the family it's no different than folks who have to work at a time card punching job on the holidays....responsibilites...as adults we all have thempayup


Thats what I meant. Because I choose to do this job, one that provides for my family, it has to come before the fun things in life.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Harleychvy;915571 said:


> Thats what I meant. Because I choose to do this job, one that provides for my family, it has to come before the fun things in life.


LOL, i knew EXACTLY what you were getting at, i was just throwing another rib out there for the folks whining about the fact is all We all signed up for it, just because sometimes it's an inconveince does'nt neglegate our responsibilty for the task we're BILLING FOR


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

i agree plowing is plowing, we will plow on christmas and not complain, i dont mind, but we will however be paid a lil extra for it. No big deal, we planned ahead and let all the customers know that we will be charging more on these days if in fact we do end up having a plowable event. I dont see the harm in it, its a holiday and holiday pay is not that far fetched. Merry Christmas......not to many guys will pass on $125 an hour let alone $250 an hour, I know ill plow from 6am til midnight if need be.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

IHI;915698 said:


> LOL, i knew EXACTLY what you were getting at, i was just throwing another rib out there for the folks whining about the fact is all We all signed up for it, just because sometimes it's an inconveince does'nt neglegate our responsibilty for the task we're BILLING FOR


Gotcha


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

bah humbug! i hope it snows the day after!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

JD Dave;914785 said:


> Do you miss working at Burger King?


I really miss dressing up in the Psycho King costume and scaring little kids


----------



## F250SD (Dec 14, 2009)

whats christmas? Does it put money in the bank? My kids are 5 years and 10 months. so i get the family stuff, But if i dont make payup then my kids would have to goto PUBLIC SCHOOL.. NOCANDOSON <--one word i made it up

(^^^^^^as you can tell i went to public schools and just want alittle better for my kids)


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

mklawnman;914820 said:


> Looks like we will be plowing Christmas this year, just hoping my sidewalks guys can make it out and not say "oh its Christmas I have plans" yeah well we all do. We do plenty of condo's and apts and those gotta be done by Christmas morning.


my thoughts exactly, not worried about machine operators or drivers, mainly the sidewalks guys. we did just fine last year on christmas eve, hopefully this year wont be any different, i'm thinking anything not open christmas is going to wait til overnight on the 25th to get done. the forecast is looking weaker for here than originally anticipated though.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

ajslands;915528 said:


> so how bout plowing christmas eve, does santa deliver to moving vehicles


NO.

But certain pizza places will. :laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

can you give me the list,, preferably one open 24 hours...


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

REAPER;916592 said:


> NO.
> 
> But certain pizza places will. :laughing:


what happens if you don't like pizza? for example me.......


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

then get chinese, but i dont think they deliver, who else delivers besides pizza places? you could call mr. handyman up, he could do something


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

No chinese, I seen the owner of the local chinese restaurant walking OUT of the store with a live trap in his hand.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

basher;910883 said:


> My contracts state there is a 30% surcharge for services Christmas day and the customer has to initial it. I have never heard a complaint. But then we've never had to plow on Christmas day.


That might change this year!! payup

How'd you make out this weekend?


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

The way I see it is if Santa Claus doesnt complain about working on X-Mas eve how can anyone else! He has been doing it for alot longer than anyone on this site. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

AndyTblc;917308 said:


> No chinese, I seen the owner of the local chinese restaurant walking OUT of the store with a live trap in his hand.


Was it this place?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Nice to agree on things.*

Nice to see 99% of us on the same page. It is what it is. Some we got to keep open and the others can wait until Christmas morning is over. Only been out a couple years on Christmas day personally. Seems to always work itself out. Maybe Christmas night for us this year as the rain changes over to snow.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

REAPER;917850 said:


> Was it this place?
> 
> View attachment 67518


LMFAO!!!


----------



## Steg Helwig (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I guess I'll hold to the thought that the client always comes first. I just hope our weathermen get it right for once lol.


----------



## Steg Helwig (Dec 23, 2009)

creativedesigns;918484 said:


> LMFAO!!!


Getting ready for sweet and sour "chicken" is my guess.


----------



## wmik55 (Oct 27, 2009)

around here it sounds like snow and sleet and rain. don't know how much plowing we'll be doing until it turns to all snow christmas day. only a few stores will need service and the hotels and the condos and the resturants and the......... oh well it's what we signed up for when started doing snow removal. MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS to all.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ok so how bout plowing on new years eve and new years day???


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

ajslands;922516 said:


> ok so how bout plowing on new years eve and new years day???


I just do it drunk..... J/K


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

nothing better then a 6 pack for lunch around 3 in the morning  LOL


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Triple L;922655 said:


> nothing better then a 6 pack for lunch around 3 in the morning  LOL


MMM, Barley Sandwich.....


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Medical facilities get serviced 24 hours no matter what, other wise its just keeping lots open for emergency vehicles, or hotel traffic. Get occasional calls for drives because family is coming.

This slush we got was just a pain.


----------

